# Reverse = Burning Smell



## altima_chick (Jan 31, 2004)

My car is perfectly fine all of the time, except when I put it in reverse. When I do that, I smelll a burning rubber smell. What is this, or what causes it? Thank you

Alitma_Chick


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Is your Emergency Brake fully disengaged when you back up?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Do you have an automatic or manual transmission?


----------



## altima_chick (Jan 31, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Do you have an automatic or manual transmission?



I have an automatic transmission. Yes the parking brake is fully disengaged.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sounds like someting grinding in the tranny. If it was constant, i would say look under the car and make sure you don't have any plastic that may have attached itself to your exhaust.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

So whats the latest on this one? Any solution?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

How old is the car? You may have a small leak (oil, grease) or some oil residue from when they changed your oil also some undercoating overspray could be on the exhaust. Take a look at it on a rack or lift. The reason you only smell it in reverse is because the air flow under the car is reversed as well and the odor is picked up thru the fan intake.
I hope this helps.

Troy


----------



## sabst79 (Feb 18, 2004)

I have a 2002 Altima SL, manual transmission and i have also been noticing a burning rubber smell, mainly by the front tires, but not just when i put it in reverse. just yesterday i noticed it on the highway. . . any ideas???


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

sabst79 said:


> I have a 2002 Altima SL, manual transmission and i have also been noticing a burning rubber smell, mainly by the front tires, but not just when i put it in reverse. just yesterday i noticed it on the highway. . . any ideas???


The only thing I could recommend is to have it inspected at the dealer or a reputable shop. Your problem is too different for an online diagnosis because it could be alot of things. 

Troy


----------

